# Hand truck for hauling rounds out of the woods.



## genesis5521 (Jan 18, 2012)

I get pretty tired humping 30 to 80 pound rounds 50 yards out of the forest and back to my truck, one by one. What do you think of this hand truck for this purpose. It has pneumatic tires. I cut my rounds to 16" thick, and very, very rarely exceed 18" in diameter. This hand truck looks like it could hold 3 rounds and still be way under it's 330 pound capacity. That would mean 1/3 the trips, and a lot less effort. But if you see something negative about it, let me know.

Northern Industrial Convertible Log Cart and Hand Truck — 330-lb. Capacity | Logging Accessories | Northern Tool + Equipment

Don <><


----------



## slowp (Jan 18, 2012)

I think the wheels are too small.


----------



## stihl in ky (Jan 18, 2012)

Bigger tires looks like it work better in rough terrain, good idea though.


----------



## Garmins dad (Jan 18, 2012)

I would find one with taller wheels also..


----------



## ss~zoso~ss (Jan 18, 2012)

for a bit more money, way better construction and bigger wheels i'd go with this one

Northern Industrial Tree Truck  1500-Lb. Capacity, Model# 143722 | Specialty Hand Trucks | Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## Slt Skier (Jan 18, 2012)

Seems like it would be a little small and I think you would pop a few tires. Also with 2 tires i think it would be unsteady on uneven ground. What's wrong with a wheelbarrow?


----------



## Rockland Farm (Jan 18, 2012)

Don I think if it was me I would try to find a cheap new or used hand truck . And then try to find the biggest fattest tires I could fit on it . That way it would not sink into soft ground and would get over obstructions easier .


----------



## genesis5521 (Jan 18, 2012)

ss~zoso~ss said:


> for a bit more money, way better construction and bigger wheels i'd go with this one
> 
> Northern Industrial Tree Truck  1500-Lb. Capacity, Model# 143722 | Specialty Hand Trucks | Northern Tool + Equipment



I do like this one zoso. I missed it. Thanks.

Don <><


----------



## memory (Jan 18, 2012)

Unless you had a path cleared, I would think it would be hard to push or pull over limbs or whatever else is in the way.


----------



## hanniedog (Jan 18, 2012)

Either would probably work but I would use the rear tires from a mower. Better flotation and stability.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 18, 2012)

Why not one of those 4 wheel wagons? The sides fold down and it would probably be more stable. Plus you could use it for bringing splits to the house.






If not, try this.....


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 18, 2012)

we like this ther 299.00 not bad am leonard


----------



## genesis5521 (Jan 18, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Why not one of those 4 wheel wagons? The sides fold down and it would probably be more stable. Plus you could use it fro bringing splits to the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad you made that post Guido. I hadn't thought of a wagon. There will always be places where I just have to bite the bullet and carry the rounds by hand. But there are plenty of places where I could use a wagon.

How about this one. It got good reviews and it's pretty cheap. It should hold 2 rounds. If I double up and secure the tops row with tie-downs, it should hold 4 rounds. Again, my rounds are very very rarely over 18" in diameter and I always cut them 16" thick.

Northern Tool & Equipment Steel Cart — 34in.L x 18in.W, 400-Lb. Capacity, Model# NTE110 | Hand Pull Wagons | Northern Tool + Equipment

I use something like this to bring firewood in to the house. I can get 35 good size pieces in it. The wheels help getting it up the steps. I reinforced the handle. Mine is 7 years old, pretty beat up, but still going strong. Their about $15 at Walmart.

Walmart.com: Rubbermaid 50-Gallon Wheeled Roughneck Trash Can: Garden Center

Don <><


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Jan 18, 2012)

I got this one from tractor supply.

Hand Truck, 1000 lb. Capacity - 3893949 | Tractor Supply Company

I use it all the time and it has never let me down. Has a wide stance and when the tires are inflated to near rock solid it rolls over rough terrain easily. If you get anywhere near its rated weight capacity, its a feat to tip it back onto the wheels but it can and will hold that much...only question is can you move 1000lbs?


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 18, 2012)

tomtrees58 said:


> we like this ther 299.00 not bad am leonard



Where's that from. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Jakers (Jan 18, 2012)

I like the wagon idea. alost considering one myself for the trees that are just too dang far off the path to winch or pull or too far to carry


----------



## Lancelwh (Jan 18, 2012)

C'mon guys, give Harbor Freight some credit here...
600 lb. Capacity Bigfoot Hand Truck
or 
700 lb. Capacity Flat-Free Bigfoot Hand Truck

Grab a 20% off coupon from Field & Stream or Playboy magazine and get an even better deal.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 18, 2012)

Don,

I think mine is rated for 1000 # and the handle swaps out for a tongue to pull with a garden tractor. I would go with the heavier model for a few dollars more as it will save money in the long run. I have put over 100 pieces of split oak in mine and wheeled it into the basement. 

I see that Lowes has them for around $85, you may be able to find them cheaper.

Gary


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 18, 2012)

after years of bucking in the woods and hand carrying the rounds to my truck my brain finally clicked on. go to harbor freight and buy some 1/4" x 50-ft aircraft grade wire cable (more than one if you want to get wood deeper in the woods). only cost $19.99 and lists a max load capacity of 6160 pounds. if necessary you can rig some pulleys up. i now cut mine into 8-foot lengths (6 - 16" rounds) and drag mine to my wood processing area where i buck and split them. only lifting i do now is to stack it after i split it. a lot easier on the back, more convenient, and quicker. looks like you got a truck, should use it.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 18, 2012)

go to a.m.leonard


----------



## genesis5521 (Jan 18, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> after years of bucking in the woods and hand carrying the rounds to my truck my brain finally clicked on. go to harbor freight and buy some 1/4" x 50-ft aircraft grade wire cable (more than one if you want to get wood deeper in the woods). only cost $19.99 and lists a max load capacity of 6160 pounds. if necessary you can rig some pulleys up. i now cut mine into 8-foot lengths (6 - 16" rounds) and drag mine to my wood processing area where i buck and split them. only lifting i do now is to stack it after i split it. a lot easier on the back, more convenient, and quicker. looks like you got a truck, should use it.



Hi Jerry:

I thought about this very thing. Buy 100 yards of cable, a bunch of pulleys, and a bunch of short chains for anchoring to redirect the load as needed, and use my truck for dragging. Sure would save me a ton of work. But the fire roads I'm on are very narrow. I have no room to maneuver. I can only go one way or the other. My tow line would probably have to cross the fire road. That's really no big deal as nobody is on the rode but me. But, I'm always alone in the woods. If I started dragging an 8 foot section, I wouldn't know when they get hung-up on something (or would I?). My truck would be 60 to 70 yards from where the tree is, and I wouldn't be able to see what's happening very well. I have a pretty sturdy hitch but I don't wanna break something on my new truck. Do you use any kind of skidding cone? Any other helpful tips you can offer would sure be appreciated.

Thanks Jerry,

Don <><

PS: Do you use just one long cable. If I used 2 shorter 50 yard cables, how would I splice them together. Or do I just stop, and re-rig when one cable is run out.

This all sounds like "_*busy*_" work. But I'd rather do that then "*back-breaking*" work.


----------



## tbow388 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Back on the wagon again*

I think the wagon is the best Idea.

Portable, fairly cheap and when not hauling wood you can pull kids around in it.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 18, 2012)

genesis5521 said:


> Hi Jerry:
> 
> I thought about this very thing. Buy 100 yards of cable, a bunch of pulleys, and a bunch of short chains for anchoring to redirect the load as needed, and use my truck for dragging. Sure would save me a ton of work. But the fire roads I'm on are very narrow. I have no room to maneuver. I can only go one way or the other. My tow line would probably have to cross the fire road. That's really no big deal as nobody is on the rode but me. But, I'm always alone in the woods. If I started dragging an 8 foot section, I wouldn't know when they get hung-up on something (or would I?). My truck would be 60 to 70 yards from where the tree is, and I wouldn't be able to see what's happening very well. I have a pretty sturdy hitch but I don't wanna break something on my new truck. Do you use any kind of skidding cone? Any other helpful tips you can offer would sure be appreciated.
> 
> ...



don,
if you set your pulleys correctly then you can drive down the fire road and pull. the cable would go through a 90* bend at the pulley(s). just select a stable tree. or you can re-rig it numerous times so you can pull it straight out. i always use a short chocker on the log so i can hook up directly to the chocker. before i started doing that i got a chain stuck under the log and couldn't unhook it when i needed to rerig. also use a short chain at my truck. you can place hooks at intervals along your cable at varying lengths if you just want to use one long cable.
as far as knowing when its stuck, i try to keep it within eyesight so i can see. but when i can't see it i still go extremely slow (in first gear on my automatic). when watching the cable you can tell when the slack is out and if the truck is still moving easily you're not hung up. you could also tie flagging to the cable to help determine if its moving. i've found that the log will tend to deflect itself around trees. sometimes though it wants to hang up on trees or large rocks.
a possible problem with shorter cables is when it needs to go through the pulley but you can work around that. i've literally gotten in and out of my truck 5 - 10 times on the same skidding operation just to re-rig.
i've read a thread on AS concerning skid cones. the only one that comes to mind is someone used an old automobile hood.
when i place hooks on the ends of my cable there is a small loop. when i connect two cables i just hook into a loop. 
i examine my cables on a regular basis cause rocks can, and do, play hell on them and also if the log gets stuck you may break some strands. you just don't want a cable snapping on you and hurting someone or something.
good luck. save your back.


----------



## branchbuzzer (Jan 18, 2012)

Still waiting on why a wheelbarrow is so out-dated as opposed to the wagons n hand trucks. ( I know it loses to the winch/cable ). It might be a little more weight supported by you, but seems like better control of the load over uneven ground.

Lots of times I'm taking stuff downhill, and I like the "braking" capability of the barrow ( poor man's skiing )


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 18, 2012)

Why not pull logs with something like this? A PTO driven winch on my 1959 IH 4x4.


----------



## One Shot Will (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a red wagon like the yellow one and a little bigger green one and it works great around the yard.
Bring wood up to the house with them, should work for what you want.
Also for skidding logs i have a 10,000 pound winch on my trailer with 85 feet of cable and also have a 100 foot extra cable for stuff farther away.
With the winch you can see what is going on with the log as you bring it to where you are.


----------



## acme0007 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Good one.*



ponyexpress976 said:


> I got this one from tractor supply.
> 
> Hand Truck, 1000 lb. Capacity - 3893949 | Tractor Supply Company
> 
> I use it all the time and it has never let me down. Has a wide stance and when the tires are inflated to near rock solid it rolls over rough terrain easily. If you get anywhere near its rated weight capacity, its a feat to tip it back onto the wheels but it can and will hold that much...only question is can you move 1000lbs?



We us this on the tree service and it has held up pretty well. Quite a bit cheaper than the ball cart from AM Lenard and others.


----------



## rwoods (Jan 18, 2012)

ponyexpress976 said:


> I got this one from tractor supply.
> 
> Hand Truck, 1000 lb. Capacity - 3893949 | Tractor Supply Company
> 
> I use it all the time and it has never let me down. Has a wide stance and when the tires are inflated to near rock solid it rolls over rough terrain easily. If you get anywhere near its rated weight capacity, its a feat to tip it back onto the wheels but it can and will hold that much...only question is can you move 1000lbs?





acme0007 said:


> We us this on the tree service and it has held up pretty well. Quite a bit cheaper than the ball cart from AM Lenard and others.



I love mine. Little big to throw in the back of an suv, but handles big rounds well over rough terrain. Ron


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wheels too small. Big wheels make moving heavy weights and/or rough terrain much easier.

I don't use it in the wood, but this is what I use to haul my wood inside:
Find Great Deals On Firewood Carts - Harbor Freight Tools 

It's built in Ohio by these guys:
Lawn Sweeper Cart Garden

But way cheaper through HF, go figure.

I do have to put air in the tires fairly frequently. I've used Slime which helped a bit but didn't fix the issue. I think it "burps" the air when I'm going up or down stairs with a load on the cart full and all the weight is on the very corner of the step.


----------



## Mntn Man (Jan 18, 2012)

I tried using a small hand truck a couple weeks ago on some pretty big locust. It just wanted to roll over on the rough terrain. I have been eyeing the 1000 lb one at TSC. I would weld a tongue on it and pull it like a trailer behind my 4 wheeler. I would make it so you could stand it up while still hitched up then fold down and haul. I haven't pulled the trigger, though.


----------



## firewood guy (Jan 19, 2012)

*Saving the back ..*



genesis5521 said:


> I get pretty tired humping 30 to 80 pound rounds 50 yards out of the forest and back to my truck, one by one. What do you think of this hand truck for this purpose. It has pneumatic tires. I cut my rounds to 16" thick, and very, very rarely exceed 18" in diameter. This hand truck looks like it could hold 3 rounds and still be way under it's 330 pound capacity. That would mean 1/3 the trips, and a lot less effort. But if you see something negative about it, let me know.
> 
> Northern Industrial Convertible Log Cart and Hand Truck — 330-lb. Capacity | Logging Accessories | Northern Tool + Equipment
> 
> Don <><



Just me thinking I'm getting smarter as I get older, but look at tree dollies for moving those rounds out of your cutting area. They have big tires and have a good balance point for picking up heavy , low center-of-gravity stuff, like big tree rounds. We have used our dollies in the NF's that saved our backs in the forest getting the rounds to the truck. Nobody quit on me!!


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Jan 19, 2012)

*it'd cost a few more bones, but...*

why not an inexpensive winch on a plate that slips into your tow receiver?

from your pic it looks like you could easily rig a snatch block so you're not pulling sideways on the receiver

then just skid 8' lengths out to the fire road

might come in handy if your truck ever gets in a spot of trouble also...

-----

from time to time I run rounds and poles around behind the garage with a hand truck, but it's always a rolling exercise in balanced patience


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 19, 2012)

tomtrees58 said:


> go to a.m.leonard



Thanks, I finally found it listed as a "ball cart".

Leonard Nursery Truck Extended Lift 1000 lbs, Pneumatic Tires | A.M. Leonard, Inc.
I think I'm going to get one with my next paycheck. I like the idea of being able to strap a 55 gallon rubber made trash can to it. This will really be a versatile wood mover for me.


----------



## beerman6 (Jan 19, 2012)

ponyexpress976 said:


> I got this one from tractor supply.
> 
> Hand Truck, 1000 lb. Capacity - 3893949 | Tractor Supply Company
> 
> I use it all the time and it has never let me down. Has a wide stance and when the tires are inflated to near rock solid it rolls over rough terrain easily. If you get anywhere near its rated weight capacity, its a feat to tip it back onto the wheels but it can and will hold that much...only question is can you move 1000lbs?



My wife bought me one 2 years ago,works great.A ratchet or cam lock strap(tie-down) works good for holding the rounds on.


----------



## Streblerm (Jan 19, 2012)

I use this one for hauling rounds. I have others but the width of this one makes it much more stable on uneven terrain. The only place it really falls short is trying to pull/push it sideways across a hill. As others have mentioned it has wider tires. I have considered extending the axle and adding another pair of tires outside of the ones that are already there, but it works well as is. I have also considered making removable bars like the NT model but again, it seems to work fine as is. VS the NT model, this one cradles a large round a little better:
600 lb. Capacity Extra Wide Hand Truck


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 19, 2012)

Del_Corbin said:


> I realize they are expensive, I've got two bought used and they average $300.00 a piece, new is over $1,1600...
> 
> ....but the DR Powerwagon will change the way you look at hauling wood out of the woods. It's amazing how fast a pickup fills up hauling 4-600 lbs. of wood per trip. Mine is used mostly for getting wood out of back yards doing residential tree work but it also works well hauling wood out of wooded areas.
> 
> ...



That my friend is a sweet set up. I can't imagine I'd ever find one used in my area but I'd buy it in a minute. However, being the Cheap Charlie I am I am torn between these two units;

Northern Industrial Tree Truck  1500-Lb. Capacity, Model# 143722 | Specialty Hand Trucks | Northern Tool + Equipment

Leonard Nursery Truck Extended Lift 1000 lbs, Pneumatic Tires | A.M. Leonard, Inc.

I am wondering if the Leonard ball truck is better quality. I think the wheels/tires might be better suited for all terrain work.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 19, 2012)

Del_Corbin said:


> I realize they are expensive, I've got two bought used and they average $300.00 a piece, new is over $1,1600...
> 
> ....but the DR Powerwagon will change the way you look at hauling wood out of the woods. It's amazing how fast a pickup fills up hauling 4-600 lbs. of wood per trip. Mine is used mostly for getting wood out of back yards doing residential tree work but it also works well hauling wood out of wooded areas.
> 
> ...



I did find this ....

DR Powerwagon


----------



## slowp (Jan 19, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Why not one of those 4 wheel wagons? The sides fold down and it would probably be more stable. Plus you could use it for bringing splits to the house.



I have that wagon, only in a plum color and the tires seem more balloony on mine. I use it a lot. It yarded my maple wood over to my wood pile here. The sides drop or come off. The tires air up. The bad thing is that the handle is a couple inches too short. If I knew how to weld, I would put on a longer handle. 

I think the weight limit is around 300 pounds for it. Mine is a Chinese import. I got it at the feed store.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 19, 2012)

i used one of those 4-wheeled wagons for one tree. problem was that i basically had to "build" a road for the wagon to go on. also, had a constant challenge to keep the wagon from tipping which i lost a few times. hence, my continuous search for a better way - for me.


----------



## zogger (Jan 19, 2012)

genesis5521 said:


> I get pretty tired humping 30 to 80 pound rounds 50 yards out of the forest and back to my truck, one by one. What do you think of this hand truck for this purpose. It has pneumatic tires. I cut my rounds to 16" thick, and very, very rarely exceed 18" in diameter. This hand truck looks like it could hold 3 rounds and still be way under it's 330 pound capacity. That would mean 1/3 the trips, and a lot less effort. But if you see something negative about it, let me know.
> 
> Northern Industrial Convertible Log Cart and Hand Truck — 330-lb. Capacity | Logging Accessories | Northern Tool + Equipment
> 
> Don <><



I have several hand trucks and a lot of experience using them, including a super heavy duty model designed to move 55 gallon drums of whatever, heavy stuff. On hard ground, they work great, any slopes or irregularities or soft ground, they just suck. Wheelbarrow is king for moving stuff around uneven terrain. As long as not overloaded, say..you can carry X size round, go 3x in the wheelbarrow and it will still be mostly easy and controllable. 

I also have one of the folding sides wagons illustrated above ^ and it works OK offroad, as long as you watch it on slopes, it can tip sideways easy with a load on. I've dumped mine a couple times..rather a PITA... much heavier than a wheelbarrow as well and clunkier to get back up onto your truck, on top of your wood score, at the end of the day.

Wheelbarrows are an ancient tried and true design that just works for manpower moving clunky stuff from point A to B over most any terrain. That would be my first choice based on use and cost. 

In the winter, if you have good frozen ground and snow or whatever, a toboggan.

The Dr powerwagon looks spiffy. But, then you need a trailer.

If you can tote a small trailer, with your truck, a cheap used riding mower, take the mower off, chains and liquid filled tires, small garden cart trailer, you're in biznezz if you want a fuel burning thing for cheap, just as an alternative to that powerwagon. That would be light enough so you could detach after unloading the mower and trailer thing, turn it around by hand, then hook your truck back up heading back out. Anything too heavy would be a pain to turn around in down old fireroads.

I just like a wheelbarrow myself for past where I want to carry or roll a big round. And they are light enough to chunk back up on top of your load and strap it down for the trip home. Just don't fill it all up like you are moving around your yard a short distance. For me, your mileage will vary, about 3 times what I can hand carry and I can still go uphill, maneuver around roots and chunks, etc, pretty well, and speeds up the process and doesn't wear me out. I can put more weight in, it will fit, but then gets to be sorta stupid once I want to move it.

With that said, I have wondered about something like a two wheeled off road tires rickshaw looking thing. Get a good balance over the axle with your weight, and you get to pull rather than push with a wheelbarrow. I am not aware of anything like that for sale though, but I bet it exists. You see pics of two wheeled carts with humans pulling them in like third world countries, with some impressive loads on them.

Maybe take a single axle garden cart, lose the single pull beam, adapt two long handles to it instead, something like that. 

Or a wheelbarrow, bolt some extension handles to it and pull it instead of pushing it. Pulling works better than pushing in a lot of cases. I'd unbolt the cargo part and turn it around and rebolt it, if I was to do that. That and lower the rear skid parts to get better ground clearance. Be some cutting and welding or bolting involved then.


----------



## genesis5521 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm the OP, and I sure am glad I started this thread. It's given me (and I think a lot of others) some good food for thought.

Hand truck (tree dolly), wagon, wheelbarrow, or winch.

For me at least, I'm thinking a wheelbarrow would be the hardest to negotiate in the woods over uneven terrain. But maybe some of you are better with a wheelbarrow then I am. 3 50lb rounds in a wheelbarrow would be a lot to manage for 50 yards.

My first thought was a hand truck (tree dolly). This would be good for moving 1 or 2 rounds at a time. Keeping it balanced with just 1 or 2 rounds on it shouldn't be a problem as it's center of gravity would still be fairly low. Putting 3 rounds on it could change things a bit.

But now I'm leaning toward some kind of wagon where I could load probably 4 to 6 rounds at a time. With a wagon, there's no balancing involved as there would be with a tree dolly or wheelbarrow. There are some decent wagons in the $60 to $100 price range.

I really would like an electric winch that would slide in to my receiver hitch, but I don't know anything about winches. Harbor Freight just had a sale on a 2000 pound winch for $49. If I were gonna use a winch, I'd want a skidding cone like this one.

Portable Winch Skidding Cone, Model# PCA-1290 | Winch Kits, Straps + Hooks | Northern Tool + Equipment

If you watch the movie on the skidding cone, that 2000 pound portable capstan winch the guy is using is pretty slick. But it's $1400. Will 100 yards of 1/4" cable fit on a winch? How many pulls can you make with a winch before it wears the battery down? 1 good size tall 16" tree will fill my truck bed. But that would entail making 6 to 10 pulls of 8' logs (assuming I cut the tree up) for 50 yards. That could amount to 500 yards of pulling. Can a truck battery handle this?

For now, I'm thinking keep it simple with a wagon. After I do some research on winches, that may be the next step. But sometimes, I'm still gonna have ta bite the bullet and just carry the rounds out, 1 by 1. Like I do now.

Don <><


----------



## branchbuzzer (Jan 19, 2012)

genesis5521 said:


> I'm the OP, and I sure am glad I started this thread. It's given me (and I think a lot of others) some good food for thought.
> 
> Hand truck (tree dolly), wagon, wheelbarrow, or winch.
> 
> ...



I think the key, no matter what you use, is not to overload it past what both you and the vehicle can handle. A simple load for someone of greater strength can become a major task for someone else. In a wheelbarrow for example, one is constantly making small adjustments of balance and if it tips too far, what for one person is a small adjustment becomes a huge effort or a spill for someone else. That's going to be true on whatever you use, just in different ways - the wagon wheels can stick easier. Usually more trips with moderate loads is easier than a few heavy ones.


----------



## genesis5521 (Jan 19, 2012)

zogger said:


> I have wondered about something like a two wheeled off road tires rickshaw looking thing. Get a good balance over the axle with your weight, and you get to pull rather than push with a wheelbarrow. I am not aware of anything like that for sale though, but I bet it exists.



It sure does Zogger, and here it is. I'd rig something across the front so it could be pulled in stead of pushing it.

Leonard Flatbed 2-Wheel Nursery Cart, 2ft x 4ft Low Deck, 850 lb Capacity | A.M. Leonard, Inc.

Don


----------



## genesis5521 (Jan 19, 2012)

branchbuzzer said:


> Usually more trips with moderate loads is easier than a few heavy ones.



Point well taken Branchbuzzer. 3 rounds, 50 to 80 lb each, in a wagon should be a piece of cake. 6 rounds could be a challenge. But for the smaller stuff (5 to 10 lbs) where I can only get 3 in my arms, I could load a whole heap in the wagon. This is really starting to sound pretty good.

Wait a minute. I'd have to bring my trailer along to hold the wagon. Oh well, then I can collect more wood.

Don <><


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 19, 2012)

genesis5521 said:


> It sure does Zogger, and here it is. I'd rig something across the front so it could be pulled in stead of pushing it.
> 
> Leonard Flatbed 2-Wheel Nursery Cart, 2ft x 4ft Low Deck, 850 lb Capacity | A.M. Leonard, Inc.
> 
> Don



My concern is that the buggy is low to the ground and the handles are too far back to effectively control the load.






A couple of other random thoughts...

* Winching out logs will embed dirt and rocks in the bark, thus reducing the life of your chains
* You could split your rounds in half before loading, thus reducing any shifting in a wagon.
* I have one wheelbarrow where I removed the tray and built a platform with a "headboard" over the tire for moving wood. This would probably be better for split wood, but also reduces the height you need to lift the wood as you don't have to clear the side of a tray. You could probably find a used wheelbarrow cheap on CL. 
* Get one of these wheelbarrows with dual tires. Much more stable and easier to push (and a bit pricey).


----------



## STLfirewood (Jan 19, 2012)

I found my DR Powerwagon on craigslist for $250. It needed some carb work. These things are great. I am planning on using my on wood deliveries in the future. I can carry 1/3 of a 4'x8' stack on mine. It pulls hills great. They make a trailer hitch that fits on the front of trucks. I'm going to get the hitch and make a carrier for the powerwagon. If I was the OP I would get a winch and winch the log to the truck then cut it up. Get a winch that will slide in the reciever.

Scott


----------



## sb47 (Jan 19, 2012)

I use a hand truck (dolly) here at the yard to move my rounds around. My yard is flat so it works pretty good but if one wheel hits something it can tip over and the rounds can fall off. So I don’t think it would work so well in the woods.
The ones with the bigger wheels we call tree dollies, I have used them to move container trees around the nursery. They work better then the small dollies do.
I also have the little wagon like the one posted earlier; it works great around here at the yard but when it’s full of wood it is very heavy and hard to pull very far without getting tired. I pull the wagon with my little tractor. 

It would depend on how level the ground is and how many stumps you have to roll over or around. I use my little dolly for moving lots of stuff here around the house and yard.
Why carry something when you can roll it?

None of the methods will cost very much and ether can be used for other things so try one out and let us know how it works for ya.


----------



## zogger (Jan 19, 2012)

*got it!*

Cheap, lightweight, easy to use, designed for off road use, will hold some weight, correct design, the cargo bed, handles, where the weight is balanced, all of it! I had forgotten all about these things. Slap "deer carrier" into google and go shopping.


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Jan 19, 2012)

genesis5521 said:


> I really would like an electric winch that would slide in to my receiver hitch, but I don't know anything about winches. Harbor Freight just had a sale on a 2000 pound winch for $49. If I were gonna use a winch, I'd want a skidding cone like this one.
> 
> Portable Winch Skidding Cone, Model# PCA-1290 | Winch Kits, Straps + Hooks | Northern Tool + Equipment
> 
> If you watch the movie on the skidding cone, that 2000 pound portable capstan winch the guy is using is pretty slick. But it's $1400. Will 100 yards of 1/4" cable fit on a winch? How many pulls can you make with a winch before it wears the battery down? 1 good size tall 16" tree will fill my truck bed. But that would entail making 6 to 10 pulls of 8' logs (assuming I cut the tree up) for 50 yards. That could amount to 500 yards of pulling. Can a truck battery handle this?



a 2000lb winch oughta skid 8' logs of the dia you list...especially with a cone...probably won't hold 300' of cable though. a capstan winch would be useful for making long pulls, but not recommended for double duty as vehicle recovery. 6 to 8,000lb winches can be had reasonably, will probably get your truck out of most scrapes, and will hold more cable (generally)...they're also pretty user-friendly

leave the truck idling when winching...and watch the voltmeter. a small winch won't be too much of a drain, but inattention can get you in trouble. A deep cycle marine battery is a good idea for regular winch use, but not necessary right away.

I know...now you're wasting fuel with the truck idling, using a system that has new dangers, and creating a few hassles to get rid of some others. I guess you call it Murphy's Law of Energy...work is work, whether you do it fueled on bacon and beans or money!


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Jan 19, 2012)

zogger said:


> Cheap, lightweight, easy to use, designed for off road use, will hold some weight, correct design, the cargo bed, handles, where the weight is balanced, all of it! I had forgotten all about these things. Slap "deer carrier" into google and go shopping.



that's it zogger...nicely done...rep if I could


----------



## gtsawyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice thread and got me thinkin'

I've only tried a wheelbarrow and a Harbor Freight hand truck (the one with the biggest pneumatic tires), neither of which I'm entirely satisfied with. The wheelbarrow takes more lifting, and is a pain to throw on top of a load of wood (to take it home), and the hand truck doesn't easily contain enough wood (especially of different shapes), although it handles larger rounds nicely and I can fit it in the back seat of my pickup cab. The hand truck's left wheel busted the weld, so it needs to be fixed (yet another lesson in getting what you pay for).

There are some great ideas here.


----------



## genesis5521 (Jan 19, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> I am I am torn between these two units;
> 
> Northern Industrial Tree Truck  1500-Lb. Capacity, Model# 143722 | Specialty Hand Trucks | Northern Tool + Equipment
> 
> Leonard Nursery Truck Extended Lift 1000 lbs, Pneumatic Tires | A.M. Leonard, Inc.



Rudedog, I'd try the NT model for $199 first. It's capacity is 1500 lbs, so it should easily handle a couple hundred lbs from a few rounds. I'm curious as to why you prefer this over a wagon.

Don <><


----------



## Bushmans (Jan 19, 2012)

I know it sounds weird but have you tried a sled with no snow? I have a Jet sled designed for ice fishing. It is about 10 inches deep and mad of very tough plastic. I reinforced the pull cord with large washers so it won't pull through the holes. Leaves are pretty slippery and anyone walking the side of a hill in the late fall can attest to this. Use them as your snow.
I can load up about 7 or 8 ten inch rounds on the sled and pull them quite easily through the woods without snow. Bonus feature is it flattens all the briars and brambles and before you know it you have a nice clean path. We have snow now so it is even easier and I can load more but I'm telling you it works well. The sled was given to me so I don't know what it cost but I would guess iin the $50 range.
I am also in the process of building a set of wood tongs. I finished the prototype at work today and will be trying it tomorrow. I'll post pics when I do. (If it works) with the tongs you can carry one in each hand. Some places require different methods of course. I like to be prepared.
Just found it cheaper than I thought.
http://www.####ssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11929391&010=SKU-10940318&cid=CSE:&cid=CSE:GooglePLAs&003=4239056


----------



## gtsawyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Bushmans said:


> I know it sounds weird but have you tried a sled with no snow? I have a Jet sled designed for ice fishing. It is about 10 inches deep and mad of very tough plastic. I reinforced the pull cord with large washers so it won't pull through the holes. Leaves are pretty slippery and anyone walking the side of a hill in the late fall can attest to this. Use them as your snow.
> I can load up about 7 or 8 ten inch rounds on the sled and pull them quite easily through the woods without snow. Bonus feature is it flattens all the briars and brambles and before you know it you have a nice clean path. We have snow now so it is even easier and I can load more but I'm telling you it works well. The sled was given to me so I don't know what it cost but I would guess iin the $50 range.
> I am also in the process of building a set of wood tongs. I finished the prototype at work today and will be trying it tomorrow. I'll post pics when I do. (If it works) with the tongs you can carry one in each hand. Some places require different methods of course. I like to be prepared.
> Just found it cheaper than I thought.
> http://www.####ssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11929391&010=SKU-10940318&cid=CSE:&cid=CSE:GooglePLAs&003=4239056



http://www.d<null>ickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11929391

Why you visiting web sites with nasty words in their name?


----------



## Bushmans (Jan 19, 2012)

gtsawyer said:


> http://www.d<null>ickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11929391
> 
> Why you visiting web sites with nasty words in their name?



Didn't even think about that and I just finished reading the reminder post. LOL
Oh well! :eek2:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 19, 2012)

Bushmans said:


> I am also in the process of building a set of wood tongs. I finished the prototype at work today and will be trying it tomorrow. I'll post pics when I do. (If it works) with the tongs you can carry one in each hand. Some places require different methods of course. I like to be prepared.



You speaking of tongs made me think of a brick carrier. I suspect one could be adapted for logs, but you would need to be pretty stout to carry a round in each hand.






This brick carrying wheelbarrow is similar to what I constructed for logs, but is made out of metal.


----------



## slowp (Jan 19, 2012)

The most interesting firewood mover I ever saw, was a Shetland Pony. He pulled about 4 foot lengths to the road. They had people hooking up the wood, slapping him on the butt, and he would pull to the road, get unhooked, and he'd go back. His people said he earned his keep yarding firewood. 

About using something motorized off road in the National Forest?? I'd sure check before buying anything. 

Some of the BUOLs (Busted Up Old Loggers) around here use some of their smaller blocks, and haywire. Haywire is small diameter wire rope. It can get complicated, but those guys know how to rig it.


----------



## dts99 (Jan 19, 2012)

ponyexpress976 said:


> I got this one from tractor supply.
> 
> Hand Truck, 1000 lb. Capacity - 3893949 | Tractor Supply Company
> 
> I use it all the time and it has never let me down. Has a wide stance and when the tires are inflated to near rock solid it rolls over rough terrain easily. If you get anywhere near its rated weight capacity, its a feat to tip it back onto the wheels but it can and will hold that much...only question is can you move 1000lbs?



i also have this hand truck, best $100 i spent that week, you can move anything, 3 16inch rounds would balance it out perfectly all you have to do is pull


----------



## genesis5521 (Jan 19, 2012)

Bushmans said:


> I know it sounds weird but have you tried a sled with no snow? I have a Jet sled designed for ice fishing. It is about 10 inches deep and mad of very tough plastic. I reinforced the pull cord with large washers so it won't pull through the holes. Leaves are pretty slippery and anyone walking the side of a hill in the late fall can attest to this. Use them as your snow.
> I can load up about 7 or 8 ten inch rounds on the sled and pull them quite easily through the woods without snow. Bonus feature is it flattens all the briars and brambles and before you know it you have a nice clean path. We have snow now so it is even easier and I can load more but I'm telling you it works well. The sled was given to me so I don't know what it cost but I would guess iin the $50 range.
> I am also in the process of building a set of wood tongs. I finished the prototype at work today and will be trying it tomorrow. I'll post pics when I do. (If it works) with the tongs you can carry one in each hand. Some places require different methods of course. I like to be prepared.
> Just found it cheaper than I thought.
> http://www.####ssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11929391&010=SKU-10940318&cid=CSE:&cid=CSE:GooglePLAs&003=4239056



Hi Bushman:

I made a post about using a sled in another thread. I was gonna buy a cheapie from Walmart for 8 bucks. But the one from D-i-c-k-'s Sporting Goods for $35 seems like just the ticket.

Concerning tongs, Bailey's sells something called a "log claw". It come in 3 different sized. The guys that have them, just luv them.

Husqvarna Chainsaws, Outdoor Power Equipment and Tree Care Supplies from Bailey's

Here's a video on it.

[video=youtube;gUZbMD7R97E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUZbMD7R97E[/video]

Don <><


----------



## genesis5521 (Jan 19, 2012)

slowp said:


> About using something motorized off road in the National Forest?? I'd sure check before buying anything.



Can't take a motorized vehicle (ATV, motorcycle, bulldozer, grapple, etc) in the forest. Winches, wagons, sleds, and such are allowed.

Don <><


----------



## fields_mj (Jan 19, 2012)

I've tried hand trucks and the 4 wheeled garden carts from TSC and HF. Here's my take on them. 

On ground that's fairly flat and fairly even the hand truck does pretty good. I even built a small box and used U bolts to attache it to a 700 lb HF hand cart. I used that for 2 years to bring wood in from my wood pile in the back yard, up to 100 yards away. It worked better when attached to my ATV because I didn't have to pull it by hand LOL. Having said that, on any kind of incline, it could easily tip. Pulling it by had actually allowed me to "feel" when it wanted to tip a lot better. I would put about 8 or 10 pcs of firewood on it, and run a ratchet strap from the axle, under the bottom plate, then up to the top to hold the rounds on before I built the box. My rounds were 24" long and anywhere from 3" to 10" in across with most of them being in the 6~9" range. For shorter rounds, and not as many, it would probably be able to handle the uneven ground a little better. For pulling it through the woods, you might want to get some bigger tires for it. It would be even better if you could put a new, wider axle on it. You could use some old galv pipe for spacers. The nice thing about the hand truck is when you have to go across a small limb, you can pull it up and over pretty easy. I wouldn't give $50 for one to do this with, but then again I only gave $35 for mine when it was new, and I bought it for other purposes. 

As far as the 4 wheeled garden carts from TSC, Northern, and HF, I hate them. I bought the 1,000 lb model from HF. Let me first say that it won't hold 1,000 lbs. I bought mine specifically for hauling firewood in from out back. It failed the first time. I put about 800 lbs of firewood on it, and as soon as I turned the wheels to make a turn, the front supports collapsed and I lost the load. I've since bent everything back into place, and welded in extra supports. It works now, but I don't use it much. As far as pulling it by hand, I wouldn't recommend doing that in the woods. The wheels are not big enough to easily go over any obstacles of any size. Unlike a hand truck that you can lift up and over, the cart has to be pulled across. You can lift the front axle a little bit, but not like you can a hand truck, and your out of luck completely on the rear axle. On flat even ground it works okay, but not noticeably better than my hand truck with my box attached to it. All in all it was a waste of $100. I would have been better off putting that $100 towards a small trailer, which is what I ended up getting to use with the ATV. 

One thing that I haven't tried yet, but could work is one of these. 

http://www.amazon.com/Hunting-Deer-...7DPO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1327018448&sr=8-3

The 20" wheels should do well on the un-even ground. I have a cheap one, and I've used it a few times to retrieve deer. It doesn't do well with a deer on and going through standing water in the woods, but then again I don't think anything does either. Other than 6" of mud (that's how far down I sank when standing in it) the deer cart on deer, so I don't see why it wouldn't work well for firewood, and it does collapse down for easier transport. Going over small (under 3") limbs really wasn't a problem. Going over bigger ones, well that's why you have a chainsaw with you right???  I have also used mine to haul all my gear (rifle case, scope stand, 18x12x24" tool box, 2 fold up chairs, shooting mat, and a medium size cooler) up and down a 1000 yd firing range at NRA high power matches, and it worked quite nice. If I didn't have the ability to use my ATV for transporting firewood out of places that my truck can't get to, I'd probably be using my deer cart for it.


----------



## Bushmans (Jan 19, 2012)

genesis5521 said:


> Hi Bushman:
> 
> I made a post about using a sled in another thread. I was gonna buy a cheapie from Walmart for 8 bucks. But the one from D-i-c-k-'s Sporting Goods for $35 seems like just the ticket.
> 
> ...




Yep! That was where I got my idea. I hate to steal but then again I hate to spend money on things I can make. I took the above pictured "brick"tongs and converted them to log tongs. Of course mine are a little "rough" to say the least but they work on the same concept and will pinch a log from 18" down to 14" which matches my willy nilly cutting style. I just got tired of carrying one at a time, just like OP. I could carry two by picking one up and tucking it under arm or over shoulder then I would have to squat and roll the other up my leg and hold it under my arm. Not fun. With log tongs I can carry two at a time. I changed the flat ends to "teeth ends to grip the log. Can't wait to try it tomorrow even though most will go on the sled. The sled also makes it easy to get your saws, gas, tools and oil to the cut site in one trip.


----------



## dts99 (Jan 19, 2012)

well since were going crazy with how to get wood from one place to another, why not 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN7Bsi62JGs


----------



## Bushmans (Jan 20, 2012)

dts99 said:


> well since were going crazy with how to get wood from one place to another, why not
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN7Bsi62JGs



Take that rig and put a splitting machine on it so the grapple picks up the log and feeds it into the splitting machine and then fills the back up full of split wood. Of course the sides would all be expanded metal instead of racking posts.
Wonder what the monthly payment would be on that thing?


----------



## zogger (Jan 20, 2012)

*I can't be the only one*



Bushmans said:


> Take that rig and put a splitting machine on it so the grapple picks up the log and feeds it into the splitting machine and then fills the back up full of split wood. Of course the sides would all be expanded metal instead of racking posts.
> Wonder what the monthly payment would be on that thing?



First that big machine..every boy *needs* one! hahaha

Anyway, I can't be the only guy here who wanted to see him use that grabberoonie and try to pick a tree right out of the ground like a dandelion..just for grins...


----------



## slowp (Jan 20, 2012)

zogger said:


> First that big machine..every boy *needs* one! hahaha
> 
> Anyway, I can't be the only guy here who wanted to see him use that grabberoonie and try to pick a tree right out of the ground like a dandelion..just for grins...



They tip over too easily to use on our ground. I prefer this.
[video=youtube_share;qFkx6jbks0k]http://youtu.be/qFkx6jbks0k[/video]

It is a teeny tiny Madill yarder. Going downhill is slow. Gravity is not your friend when downhill yarding.


----------



## ccarpen4753 (Jan 20, 2012)

How about the sled idea with a small or medium sized winch with a wireless remote. Then dont have to exert much energy, can use almost year round, could skid logs or rounds in the sled. Could be used with a wagon too. Throw the rounds in the sled and winch it to the truck ( a mechanical shetland pony of sorts). If you have enough cable the sled could br winched to the cutting spot, or if sit in the sled you could ride the rounds back to the truck.


----------



## zogger (Jan 20, 2012)

slowp said:


> They tip over too easily to use on our ground. I prefer this.
> 
> It is a teeny tiny Madill yarder. Going downhill is slow. Gravity is not your friend when downhill yarding.



Well, that one is cool, too!

Tell ya what I saw a LONG time ago, and I don't know if the company is in business any more or not. It was an offroad small tractor for like small time operations, firewood, farms, etc, wood hauling. Built like what is called a "straddle truck" like you see at warehouses, etc, but for offroad use. About..IIRC..about a three foot ground clearance. You straddled the log, picked it up with a cable, then it drug it out. It was small and cheap, used a small gas engine, like a lawn tractor engine. Built in NH I believe and dang I can't remember the name, but it would move a single or group of logs that was quite impressive for the size of the machine, as it had great traction and balance once the logs were hung up in the air under it. Imagine like a self propelled 4wd log arch, that's what it looked like. 

Anyone who has like ancient copies of mother earth news might remember it. I'd like to find out if they are still in business. 

I've always wanted one of those, and a Rokon bike, the two slickest alternative design small "tractors" out there, IMO.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 20, 2012)

Don back in the day I humped rounds threw the woods with a wheelbarrow. 

It worked good, the single tire was easy to manueverm and weave on trails plus it was fat enough to bounce over smaller limbs etc.

Just looking at that atachment you posted makes me wince...don't buy it.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 20, 2012)

zogger said:


> Tell ya what I saw a LONG time ago, and I don't know if the company is in business any more or not. It was an offroad small tractor for like small time operations, firewood, farms, etc, wood hauling. Built like what is called a "straddle truck" like you see at warehouses, etc, but for offroad use. About..IIRC..about a three foot ground clearance. You straddled the log, picked it up with a cable, then it drug it out. It was small and cheap, used a small gas engine, like a lawn tractor engine. Built in NH I believe and dang I can't remember the name, but it would move a single or group of logs that was quite impressive for the size of the machine, as it had great traction and balance once the logs were hung up in the air under it. Imagine like a self propelled 4wd log arch, that's what it looked like.



Something like this but on a smaller scale?


----------



## zogger (Jan 20, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Something like this but on a smaller scale?



Yes, same idea. Smaller, the legs for the wheels were taller in proportion. By itself, just so so traction, add the weight of the log or logs, it dug in and would haul some pretty fair weight, at a super bargain price compared to heavier equipment. That was the idea anyway. Straddle tractor, I spent some time looking for that one, but I saw some like yours from ye olden days.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 20, 2012)

Both of these were built by the father of a friend of mine. He owned a sawmill and put these together to haul logs out of the woods to the mill. Many times they would stack slabs in front of the deck and pull right up and drop the logs, which were then rolled onto the carriage.


----------



## zogger (Jan 20, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Both of these were built by the father of a friend of mine. He owned a sawmill and put these together to haul logs out of the woods to the mill. Many times they would stack slabs in front of the deck and pull right up and drop the logs, which were then rolled onto the carriage.



those are cool man!

Hey, I found it! It was called the "Quadractor" Here is an enthusiast site for them

Welcome to the Quadractor Resource Page

And here's an old thread from a member here who owned some of them! And might still, who knows.

http://www.arboristsite.com/large-equipment/34127.htm


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 20, 2012)

George Jetson meets '57 Chevrolet after stealing two chairs from the school library....


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 20, 2012)

zogger said:


> those are cool man!
> 
> Hey, I found it! It was called the "Quadractor" Here is an enthusiast site for them
> 
> ...



That Quadractor looks really cool.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry meant to add the Quadractor pic.


----------



## Bushmans (Jan 21, 2012)

ccarpen4753 said:


> How about the sled idea with a small or medium sized winch with a wireless remote. Then dont have to exert much energy, can use almost year round, could skid logs or rounds in the sled. Could be used with a wagon too. Throw the rounds in the sled and winch it to the truck ( a mechanical shetland pony of sorts). If you have enough cable the sled could br winched to the cutting spot, or if sit in the sled you could ride the rounds back to the truck.



Now your talking! With so little weight in the sled you could tie a rope to your winching cable and go extra distance. A portable winch with a car battery and you could strap it to a tree.


----------



## Bushmans (Jan 21, 2012)

Had the wood sled in use yesterday. We got fresh snow last night so pulling should be even easier today. For long hauls I'll think I'll wear a deer drag vest.
(trying the pic in post feature instead of the click pic so bear with me if it doesn't work)


View attachment 218774


----------



## ccarpen4753 (Jan 21, 2012)

Bushmans said:


> Now your talking! With so little weight in the sled you could tie a rope to your winching cable and go extra distance. A portable winch with a car battery and you could strap it to a tree.



Ya thats what i was thinking too.. lightweight, easily portable and relatively inexpensive. Strapping it to a tree would make it easier to position for straight pulls as opposed to having the winch mounted to the truck.


----------



## Bushmans (Jan 21, 2012)

Bushmans said:


> Had the wood sled in use yesterday. We got fresh snow last night so pulling should be even easier today. For long hauls I'll think I'll wear a deer drag vest.
> (trying the pic in post feature instead of the click pic so bear with me if it doesn't work)
> 
> 
> View attachment 218774


----------



## beerman6 (Jan 21, 2012)

Beef up the sled,put the winch and battery in it...?


----------



## Bushmans (Jan 21, 2012)

beerman6 said:


> Beef up the sled,put the winch and battery in it...?



Only problem with that is you have to haul it back to the wood or winch both ways. 
Keep 'em coming though we might be able to build something self contained like that and market it somehow. Lets build a sled with rubber "dozer tracks" and slap a 3 HP lawn mower engine on that baby. Short tracks in the rear with a steering ski or wheel on the front. Attatch a wagon type pull handle on it and you start the engine and walk in front of it steering with the handle while the tracks push the sled.

No I haven't been drinking......yet!


----------



## beerman6 (Jan 21, 2012)

Dont you have to haul it back anyhow? :msp_confused:

Battery and winch wont add that much drag and with it being in the sled you could re-direct it with ease.

OR you could mount a wheel/tire combo right on the end of the winch....


where did I leave my beer? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 21, 2012)

I'd like to thank genesis5521 for starting this thread and getting me thinking. I'd also like to thank Dan (Del_Corbin) for suggesting the DR Power Wagon and giving me some useful advice through PM's. I have found this one that I am picking up on the 28th;


----------



## lrig0550 (Jan 22, 2012)

I use a hand drawn garden cart with 26 inch wheels on it.


----------



## genesis5521 (Jan 22, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> I'd like to thank genesis5521 for starting this thread and getting me thinking. I'd also like to thank Dan (Del_Corbin) for suggesting the DR Power Wagon and giving me some useful advice through PM's. I have found this one that I am picking up on the 28th;



Hey Rudedog. Congrats on that nice puppy ! That's pretty slick. Did ya buy it brand new, or used? What did it cost ya? I'm jealous!

Don <><
*OP*


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 22, 2012)

genesis5521 said:


> Hey Rudedog. Congrats on that nice puppy ! That's pretty slick. Did ya buy it brand new, or used? What did it cost ya? I'm jealous!
> 
> Don <><
> *OP*



Used in PA. The guy took really good care of it. I am going to run it this Saturday and if everything goes well take it home with me. It also comes with a weather cover made for the unit.


----------



## HortGuy (Feb 15, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> Where's that from. Pretty sweet.



From A. M. Leonard, now orange instead of green.View attachment 224055


----------

